# Lure Advice



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Any tips you can give a begining lure user?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What species are you targeting?


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

spainish,reds,blues, trout, just about anything biting


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Where you gona be fishing from? boat or pier??? bottom fishing or trollin?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

3 inch new penny gulp on a 1/4 ounce jigheadrigged with 15 or 20 lb flourocarbon under a cajun thunder always works well for me. Throw it, pop it every now and then, and retrieve it slow. Gulps on just the jighead slowly bumped along the bottom work for all the fish you named, you might even catch a bonus flounder. Hard lipped plastics like a Rapala xrap or crystal minnow always work well for ladyfish and bluefish, you just reel em kind of fast and give them a jerk everynow and then, maybe pause. You might want to use a short piece of wire leader to avoid cutoffs. Regular soft plastic cocahoe minnows also catch fish if you don't want to spend the $ for gulps. The above is pretty much all I use for inshore, always produces.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks im still getting used to them i need to buy som lighter rods though


----------

